# Carbon Express F-15 6 Blade Broadhead



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone shot these yet? They have a pretty low profile and look like they should fly pretty well... just wondering if they leave a better blood trail like they advertise.


----------



## Kazrep (Dec 6, 2011)

I have them they are nice tip bends easy but they fly strait. but don't work well with quickspins makes them go crazy. But I drilled a hog with one and it worked great.


----------



## jason_mfp1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I shot a doe this year with them and they worked great. Had a good blood trail but didnt need it. She ran maybe 30 yards.


----------

